# Victorian "Photoshopping"



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some interesting photos created by Victorian photographers skilled at combining negatives to gruesome effect:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...arre-pictures-19th-Century-photoshopping.html


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool Roxy.
Thanks for posting this


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Trick photography came into being right after they started using negatives and projection printing. The old "spirit" photography was a good example of that when they were taking photos of "ghosts".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These pictures would look good framed and hanging on the wall of somebody's walkthrough haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those clever Victorians! I especially like the one where the lady is holding her head in front of her and seems to have a gleeful grin


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

These are cool. From the dress it appears from the time around the Civil War. Can you imagine what the people of the day thought of this pictures? Photography was still so new. and photo shopping would not have occurred to them. I bet they had some people really freaked out.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the share Roxy. Pretty sure this is evidence of early haunters.


----------

